# Tornado down in Springfield, MA



## deadheadskier (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.livestream.com/necn_live


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 1, 2011)

Worcester under warning now


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 1, 2011)

Just watching the channel 3 news here in Ct and they just showed some a amazing video of it going over the CT river in Springfield.


----------



## MommaBear (Jun 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Just watching the channel 3 news here in Ct and they just showed some a amazing video of it going over the CT river in Springfield.



Saw that too, from the safety of my basement - amazing how the water just sucked right up!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 1, 2011)

I just watched the footage from this cam http://www.wwlp.com/. Amazing footage. Looks like potentially a F1 or F2. Seeing actual damage close up will provide more evidence for rating.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 1, 2011)

Wtf?


----------



## 2knees (Jun 1, 2011)

Tim is in that area.  everybody say a little prayer for the evils


----------



## Puck it (Jun 1, 2011)

Possilbe 2 more touched down near Palmer


----------



## Nick (Jun 1, 2011)

Crap how did i miss this thread earlier. Ill merge em together later.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 1, 2011)

2knees said:


> Tim is in that area.  everybody say a little prayer for the evils



Thanks Pat!

The dam thing went right thru my neighborhood, it's an Fg mess. Literally hundreds of trees down just in my neighborhood. We lost one monster oak in the backyard, just missed the house but smashed several sections of my fence and banged up my neighbor's grandsons truck. We are still without power and have been told it could be a couple of days.

I'm posting this from my phone and can't upload any pics


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 1, 2011)

Glad you all are okay!!!

damn, that's crazy


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 1, 2011)

Impressive stuff for MA. We lost power for a little over an hour. Glad everyone is ok. Tim you need to post some pics once you can.

Sturbridge looks like it got hit pretty hard too.


----------



## TheBEast (Jun 1, 2011)

I watched this rip through Springfield from my office on the 11th floor of Tower Square (1 of the 2 high rises in Springfield)!!  Insane!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 2, 2011)

Glad everyone is OK. Saw the footage on the news this AM. Unreal.


----------



## WinnChill (Jun 2, 2011)

MR. evil said:


> Thanks Pat!
> 
> The dam thing went right thru my neighborhood, it's an Fg mess. Literally hundreds of trees down just in my neighborhood. We lost one monster oak in the backyard, just missed the house but smashed several sections of my fence and banged up my neighbor's grandsons truck. We are still without power and have been told it could be a couple of days.
> 
> I'm posting this from my phone and can't upload any pics



Too close!  Glad you're safe.  Good luck with cleanup efforts.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 2, 2011)

That was definitely a strong tornado. Judging by the damage, I would put it at a F2-3. A full F3 would not have left any leaves on the trees. Happy the Evil family is ok. 
As someone who has been through one of these, the recovery/reconstruction takes time and neighbors helping neighbors is theraputic as something like this is a shared tragedy. 
P.S. if you find photos, hold on to them and once things settle down and are getting rebuilt see if you can find the owners. It is amazing how grateful they are to have them back.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 2, 2011)

Mr.Evil made a log ride for his bike in his back yard.







[/IMG]


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 2, 2011)

Sure happy to hear u guys are alright !  Stuff can be replaced but the tragedy of human and animal loss is very sad  .The power of that funnel vortex to actually suck up the river  in that vid was amazing,


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 2, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Mr.Evil made a log ride for his bike in his back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That log ride will be around for another week or two. Tree guy was out this evening and won't be able to get to it for atleast 1.5 weeks. I'm soo sad . Gives me to tweak thing and come up with a drop option or two. The other end of the tree has several potential exit lines that could be cool.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 2, 2011)

Just got power back about an hour ago and the road leading to my neighborhood is finally open to traffic. Still lots of power lines down and roads closed in my part of town


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Mr.Evil made a log ride for his bike in his back yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Making lemonade out of lemons, I like it!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 3, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Making lemonade out of lemons, I like it!



It was for Randi, he can't ride that!:razz:


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 3, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> It was for Randi, he can't ride that!:razz:



its already been ridden be-otch. This thing is actually wide enough for you and Brian to even ride. Though it does violate your policy of never being more than 12" above the ground while on your bike.


Actually, I was riding my bike on it as FEMA & the national guard were driving past the house in a HumV convoy inspecting the damage.......I got some strange looks, some laughs and a thumbs up from one of the drivers.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 3, 2011)

You would need to have to cut a nice flat platform on top of that before I would ride it.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2011)

I wouldn't have that removed if I was you.  I'll be over this weekend to try it out...


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 3, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I wouldn't have that removed if I was you.  I'll be over this weekend to try it out...



Bring some beer with you.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 9, 2011)

Erie skies just outside manchvegas!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 9, 2011)

getting crushed by a thunderstorm in Kennebunk right now.   Not worth attempting driving down the highway.


----------



## MommaBear (Jun 9, 2011)

Getting really dark here in central CT.  And the radar shows some really bright colors coming our way.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 9, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> Getting really dark here in central CT.  And the radar shows some really bright colors coming our way.


yup, thunder & lightning at my house, wind too


----------



## hammer (Jul 26, 2011)

Here we go again...:sad:



> SEVERE WEATHER STATEMENT
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE
> TAUNTON MA
> 440 PM EDT TUE JUL 26 2011
> ...


----------



## Glenn (Jul 27, 2011)

Looks like some big storms rolled through again yesterday. Hope everyone is OK up there.


----------



## Nick (Jul 27, 2011)

I think it was fairly minor. I saw some rain and lightning but nothing like the last storm. Not even close.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 27, 2011)

definitely no where near as bad, but still pretty rough apparently.

A motorcyclist died in the storm

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...07/27/one_dead_as_thunderstorms_pound_w_mass/


----------



## drjeff (Jul 28, 2011)

After the deluge of rain that fell on my house hit with that storm, I now need to spend some time this weekend returning the mulch that I spread around the planting beds at my house from the middle of my lawn back to the planting beds :smash:


----------



## 2knees (Jul 29, 2011)

driving up 84 to the mass pike, the swath that this thing cut is so distinct and precise its amazing.  You can see the path down the hillside, through a marshy area, a smashed hotel on the other side of 84 and then more barkless mangled trees.  couldnt believe what it looked like and this was a month and a half later.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 29, 2011)

2knees said:


> driving up 84 to the mass pike, the swath that this thing cut is so distinct and precise its amazing.  You can see the path down the hillside, through a marshy area, a smashed hotel on the other side of 84 and then more barkless mangled trees.  couldnt believe what it looked like and this was a month and a half later.



Yup, its still an amazing sight!  As is downtown Springfield too.  This past Saturday as I was drivng down I-91 through Springfield.  Just before you get to the basketball hall of fame, if you look to the left you can see a swath of homes/buildings maybe 100yards wide or so, where the majority of the rooves still have blue tarps covering up the roof damage and a bunk of collapsed portions of brick walls


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 29, 2011)

You'll be able to see that damage for years.  The damage to the forests from the fatal tornado we had here in NH in 2008 is still clear as day.


----------



## WinnChill (Aug 1, 2011)

This was last Tuesday up on Lake Sunapee.  It was a nice looking outflow from an approaching t-storm.  It looked like a funnel cloud but there was no indicated rotation--most likely just low level cloud fragments or scud layer being pushed up from the outflow boundary, enhanced a bit as it brushed along the hills.  Got some gusty winds (non-severe) and rain--that was about it.  

WC


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 1, 2011)

great shot?  make you nervous?

after all these fatal tornadoes this year, if I saw that, I'd be tempted to head to the basement.


----------



## WinnChill (Aug 1, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> great shot?  make you nervous?
> 
> after all these fatal tornadoes this year, if I saw that, I'd be tempted to head to the basement.



In hindsight, it's easy to say no...but luckily I had a good HD radar track on it as it skimmed by to our north.  Even though it looked ominous, it didn't even make severe TS level--no warnings were issued for it.  There were a few funnel-like/scud formations prior to this one and none of them had rotation either.  I haven't had too many good vantage points like this so I'm glad I got some snapshots of it.


----------



## John W (Aug 9, 2011)

Dr Chill!!! With the fantastic photo!!  Love it..  Needless to say I am big fan of weather.  Winter storms.. Summer storms all of it...  EVERY STORM SWEEPING BY ME ANYPLACE, I am outside trying to find a vantage point to check it out...  When those tornadoes swept through NYC late summer last year, I was trying to get on the roof of my 40 story building in NYC to get a glimpse of what was going by.  Had to settle for a nice view of the storms passing to our south from the 20th floor before it produced any funnels/tornadoes...


----------

